# Unitymedia



## §Alptraum§ (1. August 2009)

Da ich zu Unitymedia wechseln will, 
eine Frage an euch:

Ich bin momentan noch bei der Telekom.
Hatte einen 2 Jahres Vertrag abgeschlossen, für eine DSL Flatrate und einen normalen analogen Telefonanschluss.
Dieser Vertrag läuft in circa 2 Monate aus.

Wie sieht es mit dem Wechsel aus?
Kümmert sich Unitymedia darum?
Ich meine, kündigen die für mich den bisherigen Anbieter und behalte ich meine alte Telefonnummer bei?

Was kostet es mich monatlich bei Unitymedia, für eine DSL Flatrate + Telefonflatrate.
Download 20.000, Upload 1024 -> DSL

Wielange ist die Mindestvertragslaufzeit.

Cu §Alptraum§


----------



## smileyml (1. August 2009)

Ähm, sind das nicht alles Sachen, die Unitymedia viel besser wissen sollte als wir.
Für wichtig und eilig halte ich vor allem die Frage "Wer kündigt bzw. muss kündigen?". Denn im Zweifel musst du eine dreimonatige oder vierwöchige Kündigungsfrist einhalten.

Am besten schnell die Hotline mal durchrufen und alle Fragen stellen. Mich bringt das immer am Weitesten und ich bin mir wenigstens sicher.

Grüße Marco


----------



## §Alptraum§ (1. August 2009)

Sodelle, 
hab grad bei der Telekom, als auch bei Unitymedia angerufen.
Folgendes muss ich machen:
1) Meinen Anschluss bei Telekom kündigen "4 Wochen Kündigungsfrist", also muss das Schreiben jetzt raus gehen.
2) Ich muss mich online bei Unitymedia anmelden.
Danach, sollte sie das weitere für mich erledigen.

online anmelden daher, da so meinen Eltern, die auch bei Unitymedia sind, einen Gutschein bekommen.

Naja....


----------



## Dr Dau (1. August 2009)

Hallo!

Wegen der Telefonnummer:
Die behälst Du nur wenn Du sie "mitnimmst" (mir fällt der Begriff gerade nicht ein).

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Crashkurs: http://www.call-magazin.de/dsl-voip...mer-zum-neuen-dsl-anbieter-mitnehmen_342.html
[/edit]

[edit 2]
Nennt sich Rufnummernmitnahme oder auch Rufnummernportierung.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rufnummernmitnahme
[/edit 2]


----------



## Flocke0815 (9. August 2009)

Das gesuchte Wort ist Rufnummernkonektierung. Unitymedia schickt dir dazu einen Bogen, den musst du ausfüllen und zurückschicken...


----------



## WiZdooM (13. August 2009)

§Alptraum§ hat gesagt.:


> Da ich zu Unitymedia wechseln will,
> eine Frage an euch:
> 
> Ich bin momentan noch bei der Telekom.
> ...



Hi

Also ich hab das Prozedere im Januar gemacht. Mein Vertrag lief bei Arcor bis Ende Mai.

1.) Der Wechsel geht ganz einfach: Bei unitymedia einfach das Paket bestellen welches du willst und die Formulare ausfüllen. (am besten das 3Play 20000)

2.) Unity Media kümmert sich darum, wenn dein Vertrag noch läuft.
3.) nur wenn du es willst. Stichworte sind Rufnummernmit-/übernahme bzw Rufnummerkonnektierung
4.) 25€ in den ersten 6 monaten, danach 30€
5.) 24 monate wie bei allen anderen auch. Aber sollte UM während der Vertragslaufzeit schnellere Verbindungen im Angebot haben, kann man - wie gehört habe - ohne Probleme upgraden. Die Vertragslaufleit beginnt dann wieder von Neuem mit 24 Monaten.


----------

